# flounder gigging



## The Fever (Mar 24, 2011)

What time of the year do yall normally start this? has anyone started so far this year?


----------



## FOD (Mar 25, 2011)

I never stop,unless somebody or something makes me.I went a couple of weeks back and ended up with 11,saw a ton under 12".


----------



## Bigdipper (Mar 25, 2011)

how do yall gig? out of a boat or wading?

Ive been wanting to get into it, just bought a gig head and q beam last night at BPS in savannah.

Tips, tricks, or ideas?


----------



## cotton5 (Mar 25, 2011)

where is the best to go i use to go down in florida but iam not sure where to go up here i live in augusta ga


----------



## FOD (Mar 25, 2011)

I go in my boat,never done alot of wading,always been in a boat.


----------



## FireDoc (Mar 31, 2011)

My father n law & I used to go little tybee through jacks cut & gig in the flats off of williamson island. He doesn't go anymore so therefore I have no way to go, no boat...yet. Always best on a full moon. We waded the shallows keeping the current in front of us & walking really slow. Usually stab a whole bunch.


----------



## G Duck (Apr 4, 2011)

When it's warm enough to wear flip flops


----------



## The Fever (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks for the info guys....im planning another trip soon as the school work load slacks off....end of the semester is always the worst .....that being said ill be out there soon as possible...


----------

